# I swallowed feathers...



## Ravie (Dec 9, 2008)

Or at least thats what it feels like. Sick with a pretty fucking narly cough. Any remedies for getting rid of that damned tickle in my throat?







-just a thought....i post alot in the health section. I need to not let myself pick up all these germies. I NEED HAND SANITIZER, A MEDICAL MASK, AND SOME LYSOL STAT!


----------



## derekja (Dec 9, 2008)

Little sips of water. If you use cough drops try to get sugar free ones because sugar depresses the immune system. Hope you feel better!

Hey, how's your dog? I haven't heard anything since a few days after the paw cut incident?


----------



## Ravie (Dec 9, 2008)

it's almost healed up now thanks for asking! She took care of it even while we were stuck out in bum fuck nowhere only surrounded by dirt and puke. I have such a good kid


----------



## Ravie (Dec 9, 2008)

oh and i figured out a cigarette works temporarily. although its not good for my lungs it makes my throat calm down.


----------



## finn (Dec 9, 2008)

Honey will soothe your throat like nothing else.


----------



## Benny (Dec 9, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me this old remedy for fighting colds off and I was wary but It worked for me. Try putting a cap of hydrogen peroxide in both your ears at the first sign of a cold or an earache. Your nose, ears and throat are hooked together so it kills off cold germs like crazy. The only weird thing is that it sounds like you have poprocks in your eardrums.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 9, 2008)

that sounds...like you shouldnt do it since your not realy supposed to ingest peroxide. but it probably does work.


----------



## Benny (Dec 9, 2008)

That's what I thought until I tried it. Your body doesn't really ingest much, just dump it out once it's done working. My friend said that she hasn't had a cold in years.


----------



## derekja (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, I think hydrogen peroxide in your ears is OK. I have a problem with ear wax buildup and a doctor once told me to let a drop of hydrogen peroxide sit in each ear for a few minutes before washing it out with one of those little blue bulbs.

Glad your dog's OK!


----------



## finn (Dec 10, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide in your ears won't be ingested, technically it shouldn't even get past your eardrum, as long as its intact as the wax and skin barrier should prove more than enough. Biologically, I don't see how it would work against cold viruses since the point of entry for the vectors isn't through the ear, but I can see it killing the ear infection. It's murder on bacteria, the bubbling is the gas (oxygen, to be precise) that affects them. So either way, it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 10, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Of and a couple banana peppers every now and then for the hell of it, keeps the sinuses a bit more open...(oh oyu eat them, lol)



what? you sure i dont stick em in my ear?


----------



## general.manifest (Dec 16, 2008)

Licorice root, as a tea or just chewing on it will stop that tickle in your throat instantly


----------



## Ravie (Dec 16, 2008)

My crazy polish step mom knows something after all. mix a shot of brandy, lemon juice, and honey in hot water. drink it quick though. tastes like ass.


----------



## finn (Dec 17, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Finn, you are such a wise old fart....lol =)



Watch it young whippersnapper! I've rapped the knuckles of rascally street urchins like you for lesser offenses!

Wasabi is pretty good for clearing out your sinuses, though you weren't complaining about that. As for the crazy Polish mom remedy, the brandy is just there to basically knock you out and prevent you from being a pain in the ass to whoever is taking care of you. It's all about the honey.


----------



## finn (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never heard of sticking those things up your nose before, but nothing helps when your nose is a snot faucet- I've tried plenty of stuff including weird meds designed to dry up your nose like an internal hairdryer. I settled on a sleeping position where I face downwards and let my nose drip into a container instead of down my throat. A bit like a massage table. Other than that, eat and drink well and rest a lot.

Sorry if this isn't too much help, my street medicking ain't so hot when it comes to non-trauma-type stuff.


----------

